# Male role models?



## groph (Dec 9, 2011)

Here's something I never really took a good look at in my own life. It doesn't seem to be too hard to hear girls and women talk about good female role models in the wake of a women's movement, and while surely not all female role models are ideal, they're at least considered to be role models.

What about men? I guess in TV shows we have Don Draper and these sorts of traditional masculine types who seem to encourage a throwback to the "good old days," there's the pickup artist community and men like Neal Patrick Harris who symbolize the ultimate player - again a pretty conservative role model, men getting laid has been an ideal for a very long time. There's the "strong silent" types like Karl Agathon in Battlestar Galactica, a character I related to but he's emotionally closed off and still pretty traditional when you consider him, not that "traditional" HAS to be a bad thing.

I don't think I really have any role models, male or female. What about you guys? Anyone other than your fathers or favorite male guitar players? Who and why?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 9, 2011)

EDIT: Oh, and this guy too, I guess:


----------



## MFB (Dec 9, 2011)

This man.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 9, 2011)

Ya know..all my "role models"..if you can call them that have all been women. Not because of their feminine traits but because women in media are usually quick witted, intelligent, and stylish.

The only male I can think of offhand that's been a role model was Marilyn Manson (insert jokes here). Obviously not for drug use and whatnot but the man is very intelligent and unique. He lives by the "proud weirdo" thing and, being a weirdo all my life, I admire that. It's that whole philosophy of finding beauty on one's own terms and growing up being the person I was, I needed to hear that it was alright to not be normal and to be proud of that and that I deserved to be happy just like all the "normal" people.


----------



## groph (Dec 9, 2011)

So far we have a parody of a patriarchal head of household, an ironic Republican, and women. Interesting responses, thanks for actually replying, hah.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Dec 9, 2011)

A good man who sacrifices for other people.


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 9, 2011)

My old man.


----------



## ry_z (Dec 9, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> He lives by the "proud weirdo" thing and, being a weirdo all my life, I admire that. It's that whole philosophy of finding beauty on one's own terms and growing up being the person I was, I needed to hear that it was alright to not be normal and to be proud of that and that I deserved to be happy just like all the "normal" people.



Not Marilyn Manson in my case, but a general .












Kaya (Tatsuya Kasei) and Carl Sagan.

In entirely different ways, obviously.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 9, 2011)

I have never been one for role models. I more see what I don't like and diverge from it than see waht I approve of and converge. In essence, the man I am is a product of a very peculiar rebellion.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 9, 2011)

I have three:






and






and







These three men have had the largest impact upon my adult life.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 9, 2011)

My father is probably my main role model. I wish I had the strength and intelligence he has. I'm lucky to have a father like him. 

My other role models have changed as I have grown older, but they have all taught me something.

Steve Irwin was a huge inspiration to me growing up, and I was gutted when he passed away. I watched his shows religiously, and was always impressed by his love and respect of nature.


----------



## murakami (Dec 9, 2011)

MFB said:


> This man.


 
for a second i thought that was john gacy.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 9, 2011)

My two cents: It seems to be such a sign that we are living in 2011 where most men's role models aren't their own fathers.


----------



## murakami (Dec 9, 2011)

that picture of randy courture is inspirational in my eyes. badass, fighting through
pain(i am not a mma fan by the way). looks so much like how a captain america
would look like.

i think it's pretty obvious that women have shit role models, and most women these days are dumb. who the fuck do they have? paris hilton? that "i kissed a girl and liked it" woman(i dont know her name). lady gaga... list goes on with sluts, and big tits... with a body. hell, almost ALL political woman are borderline, legally retarded(except michelle obama. she has a good character i feel and doesn't spout ignorance)

the only respectable woman role model i can think of is alicia keys but for some reason she is not idolized. shes beautiful and her music is not trash at all. it's quite soulful.


----------



## groph (Dec 9, 2011)

ilyti said:


> My two cents: It seems to be such a sign that we are living in 2011 where most men's role models aren't their own fathers.



Seems to speak to the "deadbeat" thing that's apparently been going around, fatherlessness and single motherhood appears to be up (?). 

Here's my understanding. Feminism did indeed rock the boat of masculinity. Feminism suffered a giant backlash in the 1980s, the term "feminazi" was coined by Rush Limbaugh some time after, and "feminist" is a horrible word that even most women won't align with even though they reap the benefits of earlier women's movements. Such things as actual, positive female role models emerged, real women who aren't pawns in a patriarchal system, or who aren't sexual objects. 

The effect this has had on masculinity is kind of complicated. No, masculinity wasn't negated or devalued. An entirely whiny men's rights movement emerged around the 80's as well, they basically flipped the argument around and said that MEN are the oppressed ones. They more or less wanted to reestablish institutional masculine power, not that it suffered that much damage anyway. 

Still, there are problems with boys and manhood today. Boys are dropping out of school like crazy, women supposedly outnumber men in universities (but _probably_ not in trade schools or technical schools), and there's a concern that the generation of 20-somethings are a bunch of aimless "man children" who sit around smoking pot and play Xbox all day. Hardly viable partners for working women who have their lives together. 

There are some commercials out there that portray men as total morons, as well as some movie characters, (the idiot manchild with the heart of gold character that Seth Rogen always plays, for example) that don't really put a great spin on masculinity. "Traditional" manhood carries with it all the ugly stuff of patriarchy like spousal abuse, "women must be in the kitchen" and what have you, along with being emotionally vacant and pretty much incapable of empathy and raising children. There doesn't appear to be any male role models who espouse a more egalitarian view of gender, who are responsible, caring, generous, and all the other great things men (adults, not men only) can be. It's like men are either roughnecked jackasses or spineless crybabies - these horrifying _sensitive men_. 

Masculinity to me now, at least the stuff that caters to my generation seems to be all about having this gigantic, larger than life personality. Character and morals, values and whatever all seem to play second fiddle to just being cool as fuck and able to interact seamlessly in any situation like the fucking Old Spice guy. Feminist guys aren't attractive either, unless you're goddamn Ryan Gosling who can say this:

The MPAA is okay supporting scenes that portray women in scenarios of sexual torture and violence for entertainment purposes, but they are trying to force us to look away from a scene that shows a woman in a sexual scenario, which is both complicit and complex. Its misogynistic in nature to try and control a womans sexual presentation of self. I consider this an issue that is bigger than this film.

- Douchey McTurderson

and not kill every female boner in the room. Fuck Ryan Gosling and his sexy eyes. 

wat do?


----------



## ilyti (Dec 9, 2011)

I think it's little girls (with bad parents) who look up to Gaga, Katy Perry, Bratz dolls, and The Little Mermaid. Teenagers and women are more likely to choose real human beings with something significant to show for their life, and portray a message that's realistic to aspire to. And it doesn't necessarily have to be a celebrity! In my wife's case, it was mostly older relatives and teachers.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 9, 2011)

I really agree with you here, Groph. 

My dad is the closest thing I have to a male role model who isn't fictional, and he's totally different than me. He's a roughneck who worked his up in the industry by literally breaking his back and working 'til he bled, yet I suffer from this manchild syndrome. Lately I've been having a sort of identity crisis; I can feel myself aging, maturing in my tastes as well as my actions, yet I still love a lot of the things I loved as a child.


----------



## murakami (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Xaios (Dec 9, 2011)

Truthfully, my father is my biggest role model. He's not perfect by any means, eg he's a bit "stereotypical republican" in his worldview and, as a result, sometimes says things that are just downright embarassing (and I'm still a conservative, but these occurences are mercifully rare). However, he's taught me a lot. He takes pride in work, values family above all else, is highly traditional and is bound and determined to be honorable in everything he does (and takes deep umbrage if accused of anything otherwise). He's kind of what would happen if you mixed a hillbilly and Ned Stark. Without the giant sword.


----------



## ry_z (Dec 9, 2011)

ilyti said:


> My two cents: It seems to be such a sign that we are living in 2011 where most men's role models aren't their own fathers.



The OP said "Anyone other than your fathers...?", so I didn't mention him.


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 9, 2011)

I dont have any in my direct personal life. I dont see this as a negative.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 9, 2011)

ry_z said:


> The OP said "Anyone other than your fathers...?", so I didn't mention him.



Following instructions..how does it work?


----------



## Xaios (Dec 9, 2011)

Instructions are for the weak.

Here's another good one, in my estimation:







Aside from the whole, ya know, smuggling thing. 

"If somebody tries to kill you, you try and kill 'em right back!"


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 9, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Following instructions..how does it work?


 I blame not having a male role model!


----------



## ilyti (Dec 9, 2011)

I actually just missed that particular sentence, but continue anyway.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 9, 2011)

Lady Gaga said she sees herself as a role model. I laughed. Sure. Dancing around half naked and using shock value to sell relatively dull music is very admirable. She's no different from all the other pop stars who grind up against members of the opposite sex. What sort of message does that send out? It's okay to use your body to make money? Yeah, great.

Us guys have it a bit easier in terms of male role models imo.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 9, 2011)

groph said:


> (T)here's the pickup artist community and men like Neal Patrick Harris who symbolize the ultimate player - again a pretty conservative role model, men getting laid has been an ideal for a very long time.



Er... didn't NPH come out a while ago? I always thought his throwing himself into that role was hilarious, and now it's doubly so. BTW, do you know what the 'P' stands for in 'NPH'? 'Patrick'? That's a popular misconception, but no! *laugh*



vampiregenocide said:


> Steve Irwin was a huge inspiration to me growing up, and I was gutted when he passed away. I watched his shows religiously, and was always impressed by his love and respect of nature.



By "love and respect of nature," are you talking about his having his finger up that poor croc in the picture? *laugh*

----

Okay, so you ruled out my dad, who taught me about a lot of things.Let me think...

Jim Joseph, who taught me how to use any object as a weapon, and also taught one of the most important decision trees for personal combat I ever learned.

First, run away.

If you can't run away, look for a weapon or equalizer.

If the environment doesn't have a weapon or equalizer, use an article of clothing.

If you're caught naked in a dead-end alley, then you can fall back on the bare-handed stuff. *laugh*

Sifu Bakari, who also placed great emphasis on strategy instead of head-on conflict. My favorite quotes:

"There are two 'R's, reasons and results. Which one counts?"

"It's not my fault the other guy never trained to defend against everything!"

"Wow, you really did rip your toe in half... didn't you dislocate your thumb too last week while walking on your hands? That's two freak accidents!"

"Hit me once, shame on you. Hit me twice, shame on me!"

"If I ever make a kung fu movie, there isn't gonna be no plot. One guy will yell, 'I hate you!"... and then two hours of rumble!" *laugh*


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 9, 2011)

My dad, no doubt 
Steve Irwin
Layne Norton
Jesse Ventura
The Cookie Monster


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Lady Gaga said she sees herself as a role model. I laughed. Sure. Dancing around half naked and using shock value to sell relatively dull music is very admirable. She's no different from all the other pop stars who grind up against members of the opposite sex. What sort of message does that send out? It's okay to use your body to make money? Yeah, great.
> 
> Us guys have it a bit easier in terms of male role models imo.



That's not that I get from Lady GaGa..interesting. I think she is a role model to some extent. Be happy with yourself, don't let people treat you like shit for being different. Celebrate your individuality..use music as a means to have a voice if you feel you don't have one..non-violence..the list goes on. I think all those things are good for younger people to learn.


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 9, 2011)

To be honest I see the concept of role models as a little redundant. I've never idolised or wanted to imitate people I see in the media/who are famous etcetera. I've always wanted to be me and valued my individual characteristics as most important.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 9, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's not that I get from Lady GaGa..interesting. I think she is a role model to some extent. Be happy with yourself, don't let people treat you like shit for being different. Celebrate your individuality..use music as a means to have a voice if you feel you don't have one..non-violence..the list goes on. I think all those things are good for younger people to learn.



Sure it's a good message, but she could say the same positive things without ruining it with the other aspects of her "showmanship." Her image is oversexualized, and she has other irresponsible lyrics. Kids who don't know the difference won't understand. As a parent, would you want your kid listening to a girl talking about being so drunk she can't see straight and can't remember where she put her phone or keys? Well, "just dance, gonna be okay!!" Awesome.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 9, 2011)

ilyti said:


> Sure it's a good message, but she could say the same positive things without ruining it with the other aspects of her "showmanship." Her image is oversexualized, and she has other irresponsible lyrics. Kids who don't know the difference won't understand. As a parent, would you want your kid listening to a girl talking about being so drunk she can't see straight and can't remember where she put her phone or keys? Well, "just dance, gonna be okay!!" Awesome.



Where is it written that she purposely aims for kids? I never understood this reasoning that everything had to be safe for kids who don't have adult supervision. I loved Marilyn Manson as a kid..I consider him a role model..that being said my mother taught me enough to know that obviously his drug use and other things weren't to be picked up. I admired the positive aspects, not just mindless imitation because I " wanna be like him". I would think that parents still hold the job of teaching a kid right and wrong, so that when they have various role models they are able to take the good and leave the bad.

I'm a musician in a metal band..I've had people tell me they admire what I do..that being said I enjoy using the methods of "shock" for whatever purposes I need them for. Should I stop making crafting my vision the way I see fit because of copycats and kids who haven't had proper parenting? I don't aim my music towards kids..I make it for whoever listens. If my band became something in the way of Manson or GaGa's market would I stop doing what I do? No..why? Because everything in this world isn't designed for those who don't have the full mental capacity to deal with it.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 9, 2011)

Fair enough, but I was pointing out to Drakkar that there are things about her that mean she *shouldn't* be a role model for kids, because that's what this thread is about. Whether she is or not is not up to me. She has every right to be and say whatever she wants, but the problem with being so immensely famous is, it comes with more responsibility to be careful with what you say. Again, not up to me, but if I were a parent, I'd at least explain very carefully that "sure you can listen to that, but if I see you dressing like her, I'm going to be very concerned."


----------



## Waelstrum (Dec 9, 2011)

Mark Corrigan* and Stephen Fry. The man I would be if I become any more introverted, and the man (I would like to think) I would be if I became considerably more extroverted. Not so much Role models as people who I can associate with.


*or David Mitchell (it appears that he plays an exaggeration of himself)


----------



## MFB (Dec 9, 2011)

murakami said:


> for a second i thought that was john gacy.



I meant to include that it WASNT JWG in my post, then totally forgot to


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 9, 2011)

Lady Gaga is mildly retarded, thats why I wont let my kids listen to her. Its not really about morals.


----------



## Waelstrum (Dec 9, 2011)

Actually, I've always thought that NPH (or whatever he's called) is an extra good actor for being able to pull off that role so well, as it must have been awkward acting all those scenes with women. For comparison imagine a straight actor playing a gay Barney Stinson, would be a little unsettling.


----------



## ry_z (Dec 9, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Mark Corrigan* and Stephen Fry. The man I would be if I become any more introverted, and the man (I would like to think) I would be if I became considerably more extroverted. Not so much Role models as people who I can associate with.



Stephen Fry, extroverted? 

Regardless, I'd have to say that he's a role model of mine, as well. He's had a huge influence on me.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 9, 2011)

I always thought NPH (and, in case you didn't know, the 'P' stands for "Poontang!') was a great actor. Although I wasn't expecting to like it, I thoroughly enjoyed "Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog," which I believe you can watch for free on the Interwebz ("It's a series of tubes!"). 

I'm gonna have to watch some Harold and Kumar....


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Hollowway (Dec 9, 2011)

I've had the same question too! Up until the last few years I really felt like men were measured solely by their income, which drove me nuts. Obviously the recession has stopped that, but you raise a great point.

So what I've done is created a role model by taking what I like from other people, even if just one trait, and putting it up on a wall of fame. So like I have Steve Jobs for caring out the smallest details, Keri Strug for looking beyond her pain and being a team player in the 96 Olympics, Batman for using his fortune to help defend innocent people, Rosa Parks and MLK for fighting the status quo for equality, etc.


----------



## kamello (Dec 9, 2011)

and my mother, everything I don't want to be  (with a few exceptions) 
it may sound harsh, I love her, but she has many attitudes I dislike


----------



## Edika (Dec 10, 2011)

My male role models were comic book characters (because they were fictional) when I was a teen and my mother. After my parents divorce she was a lot more of a man than my father ever was. I love him even though he really made our difficult back then and he did have a positive effect on me. He was a beware and avoid kind of role model concerning life choices, maturity and parenting.

Other than that I mostly had influences but I could never idolize a man or a woman as I saw other people do. People tend to think that when a person displays an exceptional ability it comes from the magical and mysterious metaphysical aspect of talent and that no actual hard work is involved (some people not all of them) and because they have this special ability all of their personality is as evolved. Some go to great lengths to emulate their idols because they feel they can share some of their greatness and not feel like they are insignificant and unimportant.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 10, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's not that I get from Lady GaGa..interesting. I think she is a role model to some extent. Be happy with yourself, don't let people treat you like shit for being different. Celebrate your individuality..use music as a means to have a voice if you feel you don't have one..non-violence..the list goes on. I think all those things are good for younger people to learn.



And I can respect that, though I feel that other qualities of her as an individual somewhat undermine that. I think there are other people who would be better to learn from.


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 10, 2011)

Personally, my dad, the guys from mythbusters, Nathan Fillion in Firefly AND Dr.Horribles-sing-along-blog and NPH (especially in Harold and Kumar  )


----------



## theo (Dec 10, 2011)

My dad for starters, can't be bothered typing out a list of why.
John petrucci, look at the guys dedication to what he is passionate about!
Guitar? One of the most talented players around.
Weights/body building? The guy is a fucking bear! 
Not to mention the fact that he is a successfully married family man on top of everything else


----------



## Waelstrum (Dec 10, 2011)

ry_z said:


> Stephen Fry, extroverted?
> 
> Regardless, I'd have to say that he's a role model of mine, as well. He's had a huge influence on me.



I meant relative to me. Oh, and he works way harder than me.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 10, 2011)

Growing up? My Dad, and Jesus, I guess. 

Now?






Smart, witty, hilarious, and worked his _ass_ off to get where he is today.


----------



## The Somberlain (Dec 10, 2011)

This guy is the most popular male role model at my school:





Personally? This guy:




Not much better...


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 10, 2011)

You know, I sort of like Tesla. He was bright, misunderstood, and arguably an artist in spirit, all things I like in people, but I'm not sure that outside those qualities there's a lot of things I could gain from him.

EDIT: He's more of a fascination than an inspiration, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 10, 2011)

Richard Feynman





Christopher Hitchens

There are many I look upto as human beings, but few have influenced me in the way that these two have.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 10, 2011)

ILuvPillows said:


>





Because


ILuvPillows said:


> A good man who sacrifices for other people.



I counter your Goku with a Big Boss





Also,


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd say for me Dave Mustaine is a huge role model. I am inspired by the fact that he started off life as a nobody drug dealer and managed to use something like music to dig his way out (whether me meant to or not). The way I look at it is if he had never picked up the guitar he would be dead by now but he isn't and he has done and seen more things in his life than most people. I truly aspire to do great things because of this man.

My grandpa was a huge role model and someone I want to base my life on. He was a great man and I have never, nor will I ever, meet another person like him. 

Obviously I think for a guy your father has to be a role model as well. I know mine is. Basically any male figure in my close family (uncles, grandpa, dad) are people I look up to.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 11, 2011)

^
I wouldn't necessarily say that every male sees their father as a role model. I sure as hell don't.
Honestly, I really don't wanna become like him, but I feel like it's already too late


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 11, 2011)

Murmel said:


> ^
> I wouldn't necessarily say that every male sees their father as a role model. I sure as hell don't.
> Honestly, I really don't wanna become like him, but I feel like it's already too late



In a way though, he still kinda is. I mean sure, he's a negative role model but one none the less. You have learnt from him what you don't want to be, and often that is as big an influence on your character as what you do want to be.

That's why I say all music inspires me, even if it inspires me not to do something a certain way. It's an influential.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 11, 2011)

Aside from my father,






and


----------



## Guitarmiester (Dec 11, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> In a way though, he still kinda is. I mean sure, he's a negative role model but one none the less. You have learnt from him what you don't want to be, and often that is as big an influence on your character as what you do want to be.
> 
> That's why I say all music inspires me, even if it inspires me not to do something a certain way. It's an influential.



A negative role model? That's like claiming you like X because you hate Y, and attempt to not be anything like Y... therefore Y is a role model. It just makes no sense. A role model is someone you try to emulate, not not be like. 



SirMyghin said:


> I have never been one for role models. I more see what I don't like and diverge from it than see waht I approve of and converge. In essence, the man I am is a product of a very peculiar rebellion.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/sirmyghin.htmlThis is more of my style. I've never totally idolized someone to the point where I'd consider them to be a role model. It's always been a matter of picking up on things I do/don't like about people and using those traits as a building block. 

That's basically the same thing you were getting at Vampiregenocide, minus the reverse psychology dealio about negative role models.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Dec 11, 2011)

No father
No rolemodels


----------



## Murmel (Dec 11, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> A negative role model? That's like claiming you like X because you hate Y, and attempt to not be anything like Y... therefore Y is a role model. It just makes no sense. A role model is someone you try to emulate, not not be like.


Perhaps not a role model per se, but when you've experienced something you don't want to become it might be easier to stay away from becoming that...or something, fuck explaining things in English 

I sound like he's a total cunt, he's most definitely not. He's just a lazy-ass and I don't wanna become one.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ward Cleaver








Dan Conner




A combination of these two men is what I've grown up picturing as the quintessential man.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 11, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> A negative role model? That's like claiming you like X because you hate Y, and attempt to not be anything like Y... therefore Y is a role model. It just makes no sense. A role model is someone you try to emulate, not not be like.



Like I said, it's only sorta like it. Not a true role model, but still someone who influences how you model yourself. An 'anti-role model' of sorts. Ying and yang.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 11, 2011)

Ever since my dad turned abusive i've really never had a role model. Part of me is to afraid to have one I think. I know I shouldn't be afraid but I am. 


:\


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 11, 2011)

my role model doesn't exist. he's fictional, but its King Arthur. 
it takes a normal man to react angrily and do stupid things.
it takes a great man to realize what is going on and 'live and let be'. 
it takes an even greater man to look at every scenario from 2 or more angles to understand things better (post-modernism)

C'est la vie, C'est la mort.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## soliloquy (Dec 11, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Where is it written that she purposely aims for kids? I never understood this reasoning that everything had to be safe for kids who don't have adult supervision. I loved Marilyn Manson as a kid..I consider him a role model..that being said my mother taught me enough to know that obviously his drug use and other things weren't to be picked up. I admired the positive aspects, not just mindless imitation because I " wanna be like him". I would think that parents still hold the job of teaching a kid right and wrong, so that when they have various role models they are able to take the good and leave the bad.
> 
> I'm a musician in a metal band..I've had people tell me they admire what I do..that being said I enjoy using the methods of "shock" for whatever purposes I need them for. Should I stop making crafting my vision the way I see fit because of copycats and kids who haven't had proper parenting? I don't aim my music towards kids..I make it for whoever listens. If my band became something in the way of Manson or GaGa's market would I stop doing what I do? No..why? Because everything in this world isn't designed for those who don't have the full mental capacity to deal with it.



just to reiterate this, i dont understand when people say 'so and so is trying too hard to be different'. to which i often reply back saying 'so, what you're saying is that you are denying them the right to express themselves creatively? so you dont like their makeup, so you dont like their philosophy, so you dont like their drug use, so you dont like their stds and the billions they earn etc...but does that really give you the right to a) judge them? b) hate them?'

at the same time, we, as human beings should be obligated to see different persons that are present in one single body of a human being. sure, lady gaga maybe bat-shit crazy in the eyes of the media. but thats only one story that is being told. you may not like hip hop/pop music, and you may also hate Rihanna and may chase your kids if they listen to her. but if YOU listen to her with an open mind, you'd see a whole, much deeper world that exists in her lyrics. you may think that that song of hers 'umbrella' is talking about love, and umbrella, but if you scratch deeper, its actually talking about economy, politics, corruption and greed and manipulation. but you'll only see that if YOU want to. as such, you will see 'retardedness' in a person only if YOU want to see it in that person. 

in the roman period, the word 'bad' didn't have a negative connotation. when someone said 'the greeks are bad' they didn't mean that the greeks weren't nice people. they meant 'that the greeks are not like us, they are different' and they understood the difference not as being superior, but just that, different. over the period of destruction of humanity, that word 'bad' became known linked with selfishness and also giving people superiority complex...






All_¥our_Bass;2777091 said:


> Because
> 
> 
> I counter your Goku with a Big Boss
> ...



BIG FUCKING BOSS!!!!

but i challenge that with:





the things she did triumph Big Boss. she made more sacrifices than big boss as well...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 11, 2011)

A friend I used to be real close to cause he didn't make sense at times but he doesn't do drugs other then a cigar once a year and some booze.If he said he was going to do something he really did it which I think is the shit, and he is a complete whore. so I quite smoke pot after hanging out with him for a while and I am a bit more blunt about stuff. then there is Tesla. Tesla was smart as fuck.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 11, 2011)

kamello said:


> and my mother


I forgot both of those damn. My mom is a bigger role model then my dad at times even though I'm very close to my dad. and Serj Tankian he is a werid fellow but a awesome one.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 12, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> BIG FUCKING BOSS!!!!
> 
> but i challenge that with:
> [The Boss]
> ...


I particularly agreed with her speech about how there are no true enemies-nation states that are allies can turn on one another, countries may fight against each other in one generation and join up in the next.

"Then what _*is*_ an enemy?"

But you did make one mistake...

The Boss is female...
lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Ya know..all my "role models"..if you can call them that have all been women. Not because of their feminine traits but because women in media are usually quick witted, intelligent, and stylish.
> 
> The only male I can think of offhand that's been a role model was Marilyn Manson (insert jokes here). Obviously not for drug use and whatnot but the man is very intelligent and unique. He lives by the "proud weirdo" thing and, being a weirdo all my life, I admire that. It's that whole philosophy of finding beauty on one's own terms and growing up being the person I was, I needed to hear that it was alright to not be normal and to be proud of that and that I deserved to be happy just like all the "normal" people.



+1


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

My dad... Seriously. 

I have seen him do some things I really admire and some thing I truly detest but overall I think he's one of the best role models I could have ever had.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 12, 2011)

All_¥our_Bass;2779734 said:


> I particularly agreed with her speech about how there are no true enemies-nation states that are allies can turn on one another, countries may fight against each other in one generation and join up in the next.
> 
> "Then what _*is*_ an enemy?"
> 
> ...



psh...ju no nutin foo!

mother Theresa was a woman, as are everyones mothers who have listed them as their role models


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2011)

Nergal.
George Carlin.
Devin Townsend.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

Wait... Are we listing role models or influences? There's no way you ppl even know half these ppl you're listing. Some of them aren't even real...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 13, 2011)

Somewhat related to the Gaga-bashing/defending going on here, remember that study that found that Coldplay fans don't get laid?

[GRAPH] Willingness to put out vs. musical tastes

I don't really do the role models thing myself, I never found a need for one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 13, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> just to reiterate this, i dont understand when people say 'so and so is trying too hard to be different'.


 
Ahh fuck em... Those ppl are typically "trying too hard" to fit into a society in which everyone is different... Who's the fuckin' crazy person?


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 13, 2011)

Some yet to be mentioned cool dudes are;

actor- Charles Ingalls (Micheal Landon); great father and family man, treated all with respect

athlete-Walter Payton; tough as hell and total team player for letting his lineman spike the ball when he scored

real life baddass- Bear Grylls; no one better to be trapped on a desert island with, except for maybe Jessica Alba lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 13, 2011)

Just cuz you're trapped on an island w/ her doesn't mean she'll let you touch it.


----------



## murakami (Dec 13, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> real life baddass- Bear Grylls; no one better to be trapped on a desert island with, except for maybe Jessica Alba lol


----------



## Joeywilson (Dec 13, 2011)

Axe-fx oolololollol


----------



## Nimgoble (Dec 13, 2011)

Not a real person, but:






As for real people: None, anymore. I think I've pretty much identified all of the characteristics I like. There's no need to look up to anyone else but myself anymore.


----------

